# Setting up a nursing room in our church



## Danna Gilmer Coffey (Oct 8, 2014)

I have seen a similar thread earlier but my question is a bit different. We have a room for nursing mothers in our church that is next to the nursery. In it we have 3 glider rockers, a crib, access to a changing table and a live feed from the worship service. The lighting can be adjusted. During church services, the room is solely dedicated to this purpose. Unfortunately, during the week, it is used as an office for our Parents' Morning Out director, so it also contains a desk, bookcase and storage armoir. Every effort has been made to make the room inviting. All colors are pastels. The office space is in the back of the room to make it as unobtrusive as possible. My questions are: 1) Would the fact that the room doubles as an office during the week be a turnoff for you nursing mothers? 2) Are there other things you think we might consider in making the room more comfortable? Unfortunately, there is not another room near the nursery that is available to relocate either the office or the nursing room.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

The room looks great to me. As long as the door can be closed and people know not to disturb, it should be fine. It being an office wouldn't bother me. Although, depending on the age of my baby, I would rather stay in the sanctuary and nurse there so I wouldn't have to get up and make noise/have everyone looking at me when I walked out of church.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Just make sure the desk and all is childproof, since toddlers and older infants get into things. The live feed so as not to miss anything and a safe place are the most important things. Also make sure nursing quiet babies whereever the mother is comfortable is clearly welcome in the sanctuary too when you mention the special room. The younger ones sleep a lot and lay nicely in a sling or whatever to nurse. A water cooler or some water bottles would be a plus perhaps, either for thirsty moms or the ones mixing up formula. It would be awesome to stock wipes and a few diapers if you can in a variety of sizes in case families run out while there, it happens often I've seen many families head home early for it.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Ha! I took my "fully packed" nappy bag to church one day only to discover I had no nappies when my baby did a mega-poo.

As to the OPs question, I don't tend to use feeding rooms as I am comfortable feeding anywhere so take this as you will but I would have no problem with it being an office as well. I agree with the PP who said that it would, ideally, be childproof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

